

Minimalist Cocoa programming (2010) - colund
http://www.cocoawithlove.com/2010/09/minimalist-cocoa-programming.html

======
mhd
This reminds me of a very short-lived wave in Windows application development.
Application bloat was deemed to be endemic, and frameworks like Microsoft's
MFC certainly didn't help. So alternatives were sought. For some, just using
bare W32 in C/C++ or with some minimal wrappers (Microsoft did have an STL=ish
ones, IIRC) was enough. But a surprisingly large community started developing
apps in assembly!

Not sure how much of that is still available. But due to and early Palm
devices, assembly had a short-lived renaissance and (small) size was
important.

Nowadays? Well, what's the average size of an iOS/Android app?

~~~
GuiA
> Nowadays? Well, what's the average size of an iOS/Android app?

Depends. Sometimes you see apps which pack a ton of features and a killer UI
under 10 MB; and sometimes you have apps that are barely more than web view
wrappers go take a few hundred MB's because they pack useless intro movies and
ridiculously large assets.

------
tyilo
That horizontal scrollbar...

------
harisamin
Nice to see some Mac dev articles on HN :)

------
rogerallen
No longer brings up a menu in 10.9.5.

